# H1N1 In The Family



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well,
I got that dreaded call from my DD who is working on her Senior year in college - she was tested at the medical center and has H1N1 (Swine flu). She is 3+ days into the seven day contagious period and is really not doing so bad (knock on wood). She has one of the mildest cases that the med center has actually had come in so far (she went in for a bad cough and a fever thinking it was just a cold). She doesn't have lung or digestive trouble so far and the Dr. said she should have peaked in her symptoms by now.

She actually took a run test (she is a campus cop and has to pass a twice yearly run test to stay qualified) on the first day of her H1N1 fever and got her best time ever. Then she had to sit and cough for 20 minutes.

DW and I are still pretty concerned and are putting together a care package. She's asked for a t-shirt with a bio-hazard symbol on it. She has also already volunteered to help the medical staff when the pandemic peaks (in October?) and health folks are stretched.

I hope all of your family members stay safe -- keep a close eye on their health.

BBB


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BBB, I'm so sorry to hear this. I 'spose the good news is that the "experts" - if there are such things - are saying that H1N1 is actually very much like the "regular" flu - which is, itself, NOT just a cold but a very definite "bug" with some pretty nasty symptoms ... but, still, "just" the flu. I sure hope she's feeling better soon and comes thru with only minimal symptoms. Maybe hers is the "mildest case" because she took herself in to the Med. Center so soon. GOOD FOR HER!!! A lesson for us all to learn.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> Well,
> I got that dreaded call from my DD who is working on her Senior year in college - she was tested at the medical center and has H1N1 (Swine flu). She is 3+ days into the seven day contagious period and is really not doing so bad (knock on wood). She has one of the mildest cases that the med center has actually had come in so far (she went in for a bad cough and a fever thinking it was just a cold). She doesn't have lung or digestive trouble so far and the Dr. said she should have peaked in her symptoms by now.
> 
> She actually took a run test (she is a campus cop and has to pass a twice yearly run test to stay qualified) on the first day of her H1N1 fever and got her best time ever. Then she had to sit and cough for 20 minutes.
> ...


Hope she is well soon, no, sooner! where is she going to school at?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brian we'll keep sending positive thoughts, prayers and vibes out to her. Just tell her to think of us doing "Little Buttercup" at WDW that should give her a smile.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Haha I love the biohazard t-shirt idea! Hope she is better soon. Keep us posted on how she is doing.

Micah


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

She reported in today that her fever is staying pretty well below 100F. Her 'normal' temp is a low 96.8 though so a fever of 100 is pretty high for her. It got as high as 102 earlier in the week.

One reason that she is doing so well (both Colette and I agree) is because she is in spectacular shape. Better than when she was swimming 4-5 miles per day! She says her 'six pack' is even better than when she was swimming competitively. Being a COP agrees with her and she's really been watching her diet and eating well over the summer (she doesn't have much good to say about the campus food she has to eat now). I think it really makes a difference in how healthy you are when you get it. I worry for her boyfriend though, he isn't in nearly as good shape as Colette. They are both a little stir crazy as they are quarantined in their dorm rooms for the duration.

Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts. Steve, I passed along your suggestion (it certainly brightened my day to remember that particular event) - I suspect she'll show up on the thread pretty soon to thank everyone in person...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, DD is past the fever stage and getting better. The whole thing has left her with a cough that the health center Dr says will persist for a few weeks. All of her professors have been very understanding and helpful because of the mandatory quarantine of any H1N1 confirmed kids and are making a lot of accommodations to ease the impact. Understandable if you consider the option is to force kids with H1N1 to come to class or else. Professors don't want to contract it any more than anyone else!









She has observed that in the cases she knows about, the effect of the H1N1 virus is inversely proportionate to the health of the individual. This is consistent with what the CDC has said as well. What worries me about some kids is the one-two punch of a cold or regular flu followed by H1N1 - that could be a real nasty combination!

Be careful out there - and wash your hands often!

BBB


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

So glad to hear she's doing well !!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Im glad she's doing well, too. This strain of flu is usually nothing to sneeze at.









Give her Outbackers' best for a full recovery.

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad to hear she's doing better!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well my oldest who is at the Naval Academy is in quarantine with about 200 other Midshipmen. They are calling the quarantine ward "District 9". These have all fallen sick this week, with 4400 going to the Academy it is not a big outbreak yet but they want to nip it in the bud so that is the reason for the quarantine.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Well my oldest who is at the Naval Academy is in quarantine with about 200 other Midshipmen. They are calling the quarantine ward "District 9". These have all fallen sick this week, with 4400 going to the Academy it is not a big outbreak yet but they want to nip it in the bud so that is the reason for the quarantine.


so sorry to hear this Andy, we'll keep him in our prayers, and keep us posted.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Brian and Andy and families! We have been counting our blessing here that our nasty colds and Franks walking pnuemonia was NOT the H1N1!! We are sending our prayers for good health to your families and all our Outbacker Family!! 
In addition to washing your hands my Dad used to tell us kids (remember there were 13 of us) a zillion times a day! "Keep your hands away from your face!!" I think that is VERY good advice right now! In a job orientation a couple of weeks ago the HR mangager put not 1 but 3 different pens in her mouth, then gave them out to us "trainees" and was kinda "pissy" when I told her I would use my own pen from my purse!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Andy, If your son is at the Academy then he is almost assuredly in great shape so will likely have an easy go of it. Nevertheless, it's hard not to worry about them when they aren't home.

Thanks Ember for you thoughts. Colette is sporting bronchitis but that is a recurring thing - every time she gets a cold or flu she has bronchitis as an after-effect. Her BF has also pretty much recovered. Both are volunteering to make med runs for the other folks who are quarantined.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

There is no one...NO ONE!...more germaphobic than me and my kids are on high alert when it comes to not putting their hands in their mouth, eyes, nose (yeah, that still happens) and washing. BUT their schools are not conducive to letting everyone wash their hands on a whim. I've also come into a room plenty of times to see kids sitting on floors near the bathrooms with their hands touching the carpets!







My daughter has used her hand sanitizers so much that it's eating holes in her fingers.









With that said, I had my oldest to the ER AGAIN (vomiting) and my youngest to his dr. yeasterday with an ear infection and tonsilitis...the dr. also said he isn't sure the flu shots will be coming in and that some places have run out and are waiting for more hopefully. OH! Would you believe we almost couldn't get in to see the dr. because they were jam packed for days with sickness! We were there 2 1/1 hours!!!









Jeez, I just want to send my kids to school to get a great education (yeah right...in NJ







) and to have some laughs with their friends, not worry about being hospitalized or quarantined. I hope this is the last I hear of anyone getting anything so serious! Positive vibes, people, positive vibes!!


----------

